# Doctors Orders Iron Lung



## piraterum (16/3/12)

Just tried Doctors Orders Iron Lung at the Mac hotel in Sydney. 

Now that is one flavoursome beer, strong malt AND hop flavours. At ABV 6.9% and IBU 60 it packs a punch but is well balanced by the flavour. What do you guys think of it?

http://doctorsordersbrewing.com/


----------



## bignath (16/3/12)

unfortunately never tried it...but would love to. I see it's available at some pubs up in Adelaide. Going there in a few weeks time, might have a few pints while im up there...

on a side note, whatever happened to doc? haven't seen him around here for a while. is he still active on beer forums??


----------



## kaspa07 (16/3/12)

Almost anything from Doctor's orders is usualy a spectacular beer this one has my interest, might have to track a tap/bottle down


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/12)

Big Nath said:


> unfortunately never tried it...but would love to. I see it's available at some pubs up in Adelaide. Going there in a few weeks time, might have a few pints while im up there...
> 
> on a side note, whatever happened to doc? haven't seen him around here for a while. is he still active on beer forums??


I think he's too busy having fun going pro than spending time here. :lol: 
Tried the iron lung at his place the other night. Fantastic.


----------



## Adam Howard (16/3/12)

I'm surprised it isn't called an Imperial Schwarzbier given that it's a black pilsener. Sounds sensational!


----------



## Jace89 (16/3/12)

Had this last night, its truely a awesome beer. I found it to remind me alot of Kooindas BIPA, but obliviously different style etc.
Try it if you can get your hands onto it I had it at Beer Deluxe last night.


----------



## TidalPete (16/3/12)

Jace said:


> Had this last night, its truely a awesome beer. I found it to remind me alot of Kooindas BIPA, but obliviously different style etc.



Lucky you!

Just might be able to fiddle with the train schedule on Monday to get down to The Scratch on my way home from CraftBrewer & other places? Presuming it'll still be on tap of course?

TP


----------



## NickB (16/3/12)

Let me know if you're gonna make it Pete - I have Monday off work...


----------



## TidalPete (16/3/12)

NickB said:


> Let me know if you're gonna make it Pete - I have Monday off work..



Will hopefully be in touch Nick but only so many hours in the day.  

Getting off at Geebung ASAP to 8.30AM (Tony Powell) then off to Central enroute to CraftBrewer via bus to drink Ross dry. :lol: 
Back to central ASAP & perhaps to The Scratch before jumping on a train at Milton to connect to the Gympie Xpress departing Roma St at 4.00PM.
Will PM you when I work all this out. 

On second thoughts, send me your email addy (It's around here somewhere but seems lost?) & I'll email you.   

TP


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/12)

Are CB open on Monday?


----------



## tiprya (16/3/12)

I had some at Harts yesterday, and some at Schwartz tonight, to make sure my initial impression was correct (it was worth a second try ).

It is a very nice beer, I get a crisp palette with nice subtle roastiness, with very nice upfront hop character - I suspect motueka, but I'm not the best at picking hops, in any case nice NZ hop aroma and taste.

Congats Doc, this is a beer I wish I could pick up by the 6 year-round.

N.B. I tried the seasonal Schwartz brewery Belgian Dark Strong, which was very nice, and great to see this style brewed locally, but at $6/middy, not worth it over the Iron Lung for $5.30 a schooner.


----------



## TidalPete (16/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Are CB open on Monday?



 Thanks for that Michael.

I knew that already.  
Just in a hurry to get my gear. B) 
Sorry Nickster, it's going to have to be Tuesday if you can make it?

TP


----------



## NickB (16/3/12)

Nope, sorry Pete, work and all that 

Unless it's after 4pm...


----------

